# New pictures of Takeo!



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

So, here's some new pictures of Takeo. 





























Sorry about the size.. Don't know how to resize them.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Don't worry about it, Photobucket automatically resizes to a max of 800x600, which I think is a good size.

I love rats that look like your's. Takeo's cute!


----------

